# skim goats milk - is it hard to get?



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wondering - how hard is it to get skimmed goats milk over there. Just thinking for when I got over in August, I pretty much take the low fat goat milk in everything at the moment.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goats milk isnt very common in stores here - so I dotn even know if it comes in the skim milk variety. Plus from what I hear goats milk from the stores is awful! tasting


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I've never seen it...not even at whole foods market. If you had a cream separater or knew someone that had one you could make your own...that's probably the only way you'd find it here...


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

I have 5 months till I go, so there is time! Over here you can get the regular ff pasteurized goats milk, - and if you go north - you can get both semi skim and full fat. I have a cream separator here myself. Actually, where would I be able to get any goats milk, etc in dutchess county ny, or maybe when I get to NJ -? :chin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Some grocery stores and most health food stores have it...it is expensive though so prepare to be shocked. You may be better off getting some from a local person that raises goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I doubt you will find anything less then 12.00 a gallon if not more -- I rarely see it for sale here so I wouldnt know if it is readily available in NJ.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

wow- that is a lot. Considering I get it in to resell at the market myself - 1.06 a litre. I feed back our own milk to the goats till I have my proper sheds etc up. - and used some of our own for ice cream till I blew up the machine. can't believe how expensive the goats milk is a gallon there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

everything is for the cow market - only kids with milk allergies drink goats milk as babies instead of formula. And since its nasty tasting no one likes goats milk so I have to convince them to try the raw milk from my does.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG - it's like that over there too? public need to be educated. Nothing nasty about goats milk. Goats are cleaner animals than cow, the molecular structure of the milk makes it easier to digest for everyone. 

I thought it was only over here that people were like that -! I tell people you give a goat a feed of cabbage and give a cow a feed of cabbage - what makes you think you will taste it less off a cow than a goat?


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

It is so weird the way people perceive different types of milk isn't it? And I agree that goats are SO much cleaner than cows and I would way rather drink goat than cow milk. I worked on a cow dairy in New Zealand once... only 150 animals (which is smaller than most) and they were all 100% free range and organic. But let me tell you it was DISGUSTING to see what made it into the milk. Namely, poo. The cows' udders were covered in it... if it was really really bad sometimes they'd spray the udders with a hose, which just made poo-water drip from the udders... and most of the time they'd just put the cups straight on the poopy udders without washing at all. 

Did I mention how much I love the fact that goats poop pellets, instead of soupy gross manure? And when you watch a home goat owner milk a goat, and wipe each teat carefully before and after milking... then you realize... THIS is why you don't need to pasteurize it because it starts out clean, comes out a clean teat, and ends up in a clean pail!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

You made me gag, farmergal.  My dad raises cows, and my mom doesn't understand why I would rather milk goats than cows, well it is because I hate walking TO the cows, in that nasty poop! Ewww! I don't mind the goats poop at all, comparatively!


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I admit goats milk does taste different but it tastes better. But all I have is stupid cow's milk.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Meyenberg - they appear to do a skim goats milk - but though it gives a list of supermarkets - how many would have the skim one I wonder. Will probably have to order ahead of time. Now - if the volcano doesn't disrupt my trip - !! I should be ok.


----------



## slavicbeauty (Jul 27, 2013)

Graffogefarms said:


> Just wondering - how hard is it to get skimmed goats milk over there. Just thinking for when I got over in August, I pretty much take the low fat goat milk in everything at the moment.


SlavicBeauty cream separator is excellent for goat's milk
Please watch this video on how to use it:






Please help support our Indiegogo campaign by sharing it with people that may be interested

http://igg.me/at/SlavicBeauty/x/12463870 SlavicBeauty Cream Separators and Mini Milkers

thank you!


----------

